

Ask HN: Hacker News Tips and Tricks? - lifethinkist

I&#x27;m new to Hacker News. I read the Guidelines and the FAQ.<p>Does anyone have any tips and tricks for posting, commenting, and participating on Hacker News?
======
gamechangr
Sounds like an interesting strategy to pick up a couple karma points :)

